# Symbolism Ne - Ni



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, lately i've been really interested in this topic. Here are two art pieces some friend who's really good in typology passed me:




































We were discussing about them relation to intuition but i'm not sure if it is about how we do the interpretation or about what the object itself presents. Where's the truth? if there's any.
I ask you to take a really quick look at the images and in like 1 or 2 max you write something little elaborated about what they evoke to you and post it.

My really quick interpretations:


* *




1.- Spring love awakening of good vibes, later hibernation to preserve life, important things must be hidden from arm, carcass aside. Life and death.
2.- quite difficult one for me. I don't know what is about, but i also don't know what is the punisher story about.
3.- man as an object, feminism at its best. Men are objects. Women are not even watching anything to judge, they already decided so they left the room, the fight pit lacks the kahleesi. All left is man gegen man?

My friend says 1 is Ni and 2 is Ne. The third one he's not sure of.




Then there are also some quick paint things i did a some years ago and i wanted to know your opinion about them and how you see them and if you think it is easy to relate them to Ni or Ne.




























My interpretation:


* *




1.- Lucky strike, badassery, domination and relaxed power.
2.- Overwhelming future, already lost.
3.- Self explanaroty. Forever Young.




I also recommend you this guy's videos:


----------



## mark anthony (Aug 20, 2011)

The first two at the top I think of as,, the girl is an INTJ the first one she seems to be Ni perhaps creating themed music of her imagination.

The second on is in my view the INTJ girl exercising her inner EN as an InTj a role play of preserving love until certainty,by placing it in a safe place. It's nature she trusts but the would of hurt she sadly can not trust.

The third picture reminds me of Ne power fuelled by Ni principles it reminds me of ENTJ ego idealism a confused struggle between the dichotomy at its point of integration 5w6 freedom/neurosis an obsession to revenge and restore the lost.

The fourth picture seems to me to have the Ni confusion of the ENTP's Ne, the ETp seems to have its own life an anger issue The selfs own feminine the selfs separation from Fi and Fe actualised from the Gut and Hart.

The last three art works I see more as being depictions of or instinctual energies.

The first one SP, the second one SX, and the third one SO. The second and third last pictures I could think of as ENFP Sx/Sp and ENTP So/Sx.

Cheers


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

MeTheParrot said:


> We were discussing about them relation to intuition but i'm not sure if it is about how we do the interpretation or about what the object itself presents. Where's the truth? if there's any.
> I ask you to take a really quick look at the images and in like 1 or 2 max you write something little elaborated about what they evoke to you and post it.


In the first picture, I get the sense that it is somehow 'fake'. You see all colors and diversity, yet, for some reason, I get this vibe that it's sad on the interior, these colors and life are just a mask. The concepts of social acceptance and peer pressure come to my mind, I don't know why. 

The second picture is more objective to me. Yet, it doesn't make sense. A rabbit's burrow going downwards? That's irrational. In the layer of stone at the bottom of the picture, the tunnel looks as though it would be dug in a layer of dirt, not stone. Again, irrational. The tree to the right, which is clearly out of focus, has a bird on it's branch. This bird is perfectly focused. Irrational.

Would someone care to analyze this?


----------



## mark anthony (Aug 20, 2011)

The burrow looks like a serpent, the serpent looks like it's looking at the chest box or what is going into the hole, and the bog is concerned about his bone., the scull looks like it was the serpent scull moved perhaps by the rabbit who seems to be quite down to earth being and reading with his house light on. And the birds are sweeping into the action from behind the girl.

It means what ever you attention thinks it means.it to me is an impression of aid and the rocks or stones I think of as a river bed. Why would a serpent rise from beneath a river bed? And ho is that root goat like finger Akers of the scull hiding as if it was part of the tree. It is more of a play ground for the gut part of ID I am thinking but that what I am identifying it with as an infp 9w1 Sx/Sp.

Are you a 4w5 @AlanMonTap ?


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

mark anthony said:


> Are you a 4w5 @AlanMonTap ?


Not at all, why?


----------



## mark anthony (Aug 20, 2011)

Just curious, as I read the words of your post it sounded like they were being spoken by a friend who is a 4w5 So/Sx. So I asked the question.
@AlanMonTop ,what conclusions have you thought about that picture. I am thinking it may have been created by a (Sp/So Relate-think) a thinking triad type.

And I am thinking that the design in place the queues that are in the picture maybe placed there to lead the sub conches of the viewer to the subject of fear of loss (childhood) innocence or fear of loss ( some form of inner innocence).


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

The first images of the girl in the forest are actually far better examples of Si than they are any sort of intuition.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Zamyatin said:


> The first images of the girl in the forest are actually far better examples of Si than they are any sort of intuition.


because?


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

this is a favourite of mine, i have made some interpretations but i would love to see what do you get from this:


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

MeTheParrot said:


> this is a favourite of mine, i have made some interpretations but i would love to see what do you get from this:


I began to look at the colors. Then the wolves and immediately the vibe, because the picture evoke death on first sight, I wondered if these souls are bound to drift away eternally, if they re looking for something.

Then the hunting horn. Usually, herald is playing that. He got killed ? Was there a hunting group which was defeated ?

Then I wondered if the wolves were real. What is their symbolic here too. Displayed as shadows, as black wolves, they can only evoke murder, a primal thirst, or these animals are possessed by the ghosts and now are their mean to interact with the world. But it doesn't appear to be so, since the expressions of the ghosts are very human : one is freightened, one wandering, the last seem to be angry, while the wolves are displaying that killing stare.

Is man is a wolf to another man ? it look like these are women who got killed by other men, probably, and are now soul bound to the earth. They can't get anywhere because they're seeking out for revenge. A classic story of curse. If it is the case, then the wolves are their inner desire to kill those who killed them.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

The first two are very Si.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

So you see a girl sepulting her own heart leaving behind what's superficial, weak structures that are meant to pass away supporting her spirit and waiting for the precise moment for it to resurrect and you still think it is Si? 
I would go instead for Fi / Ni perhaps? I can see why you say they are Si tho.
Anyway, besides pointing partial "errors" could you add to it? like giving reasons and your own interpretations? and something more than one line coments?

My interpretation on the three black wolves and women painting:


* *




To me this image was about abortion. There are three scared women who look as if they were ghosts and lost perhaps because they somehow died giving birth to their childs, all the red ambience in threes and those three wolves that to me represent death or they hunters, still they are also like guardians carrying them to the afterlife place. Perhaps i also see rape here, violation of the fragile qualities of women, they look tormented. Also look the different details threes have got, they look as if they were almost internal parts of the human body. Just at this very moment i noticed it reminded me of Nirvana In Utero album back but i noticed it way after of my first interpretations.



* *





The trumpet i thought it could relate to the fallopian tubes but because of the shape and perhaps it sounds similar to the spanish name for them trompas de falopio / trumpet, i don't really know lol.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

1. I think it's about unrequited love.
2. Degenerate punisher.
3. Penis size envy.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

This shit is all feeling.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

wait wait.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

MeTheParrot said:


> because?


No central symbolism. There are symbols here and there, but there are also a lot of entirely unrelated elements, e.g. lady bug, spider, treasure chest, underground critter reading, dog with bone. While you'll be sure to mention the symbolism of the girl's heart, the symbol is fairly shallow and easily interpreted. Worse, it is distracted from by all the extra details in the picture.

Ni rarely if ever permits unrelated elements in its symbolism and in fact it often tends to be fairly stark in its imagery. For example, most Ni dominant individuals (especially Ni-Te) will find this image very symbolic.


* *















Notice how the colors are muted. The picture leaves great expanses of empty space, representing time. There are very few elements to the picture. Your eye is immediately drawn to the tree, and then to its relationship with the horizon, stuck between the sky and the ground and yet unyielding. It's a metaphor for power, isolation, presence, and the way these three elements create an individual standing alone within the universe. It's quite moving. It's also extremely different from the pictures you linked in this thread. 

Another example is this intro from True Detective. Notice the similarity to the picture of the tree I linked, and its stark contrast with the pictures of the girl you posted. This is another example of Ni-Te symbolism.






Going back to your pictures, all those random elements that serve no purpose in for the symbol, paired with the heavy use of color and the way the sensory images "surround" the subject (the girl) are a good example of Si-Ne, and probably Ne dual-seeking feeler so SEI/ISFJ over any other type on that axis. Taken in its whole, it has a desire to be symbolic but it heavily detracts from that symbolism by introducing colorful "noise" that is simply there to communicate a sense of feeling and relationship to the environment. The symbols themselves are superficial and easily interpreted, and refer to archetypes most people are familiar with (heart = love/feeling, spring = warm/affectionate/loving, winter = cold/distant/dark). 

There is some intuition in those pictures, but it's not powerful. As I mentioned with the examples of Ni art, Ni approaches symbolism completely differently. High-level Ne use, as in an ENTP or ENFP, tends to throw a lot of symbols one after another at the observer and then try to reuse those symbols in a unique parody of their original conception. A good example of Ne use of symbolism would be this video.






Notice how it rapidly refers to one film and video game trope after another while making them all absurd by playing them off of each other. This entire video is extremely ENTP.

I'm not the best at describing Si, though I do easily recognize it when I encounter Si-dominant art like these pictures. If you want more info Entropic has a really good understanding of it.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Zamyatin said:


> I'm not the best at describing Si, though I do easily recognize it when I encounter Si-dominant art like these pictures. If you want more info Entropic has a really good understanding of it.


Entropic re-afirmed his view on my type yesterday after our second hangout session as a fi dom tho. and i've been quite sure of me being an Fi dom.
sorry but your post is mostly full of bullshit.
but please let's not turn this into a "you are in fact a Si dom type thread" cuz i'm not period.
i'm not saying you are totally wrong but i think you are paying to much attention on comparing different works and different levels of mastery in them. mine were done in about 3 mins among some other important facts.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

MeTheParrot said:


> entropic re-afirmed his view on my type yesterday after our second hangout session as a fi dom tho.
> sorry but your post is mostly full of bullshit.


What the hell? I never said anything about your type. I was talking about the images you linked.

In case you hadn't noticed, Entropic thanked my last post, where I identified those images as Si. I think you'll find he is almost entirely in agreement with me on this.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Zamyatin said:


> No central symbolism. There are symbols here and there, but there are also a lot of entirely unrelated elements, e.g. lady bug, spider, treasure chest, underground critter reading, dog with bone. While you'll be sure to mention the symbolism of the girl's heart, the symbol is fairly shallow and easily interpreted. Worse, it is distracted from by all the extra details in the picture.
> 
> Ni rarely if ever permits unrelated elements in its symbolism and in fact it often tends to be fairly stark in its imagery. For example, most Ni dominant individuals (especially Ni-Te) will find this image very symbolic.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about time. About the last nap of an old man. About everything falling back to it's place, at the very root of nature : emptiness, simplicity. Under the watch of the universe, under the watch of something greater, that would be comforting to die under, hence the presence of the tree. We re made of dust, and to dust we shall return. The grey is inviting, so to speak.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

I like the symbolism in this installation:



















The Project - The Key in the Hand - Japan Pavilion at the 56th International Art Exhibition ? la Biennale di Venezia


----------

